# Moron on Maceday Lake



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Live on the lake
It was a bacterial infection.......


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

what some dont seem to understand is the DNR has been killing them for years. they just don't announce it in fear of people making posts like this....


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Invasive species.


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

Buddy had them(dnr) out to his place in kazoo County multiple years shooting them. They would even leave him the Ammo that was left after the shoot.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> what some dont seem to understand is the DNR has been killing them for years. they just don't announce it in fear of people making posts like this....


I had a mute swan chase me on a jet ski once around 15 years ago. Some tree hugger witnessed it and called the DNR on me and said I was harassing the swans. The DNR showed up at our cottage and questioned me about it. Luckily I had several witnesses that confirmed my story, the swan was harassing me not the other way around. About two hours later a wildlife control specialist showed up at the boat launch and went out and swatted the pair of swans. Lesson learned. Call the DNR everytime I see a mute and tell em they are harassing people. I hope the tree huggers learned their lesson about minding their own business as they were watching the swans get blasted.


----------



## Boat with no name (Aug 14, 2020)

For sale: Parasitic flatworms.... All natural swanicide.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Ronnie D said:


> I've had a couple of run ins w/ these meaner than a badger birds


It's the mute swans (invasive, with orange bill) that are aggressive. Trumpeter swans (native, numbers threatened, black bill) are seldom, if ever, aggressive.


----------

